# what are you drinking tonight?



## Rusty Shackleford

a long awaited take off of the whats for dinner tonight? thread.
Natty Light for me right now in my Duff Beer can coozie. but after this is gone i think i will have me Wild Turkey 101 and Pepsi.

folks?


----------



## Dargo

Whatever that champagne they gave us on the cruise that we didn't drink.  I packed it in my bags and it made it home.  I'll have to see if I can say the entire alphabet on one burp.  Can you do that??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

not the whole thing at once. but i can carry on a conversation while burping


----------



## jimbo

Citadel martini, very up, very dry, now

15 year old scotch and a Ghurka cigar later


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sounds good to me, jimbo. been quite a while since i had a decent cigar.

im out of scotch, too


----------



## jimbo

Got plenty of both here, come on down, would enjoy the company


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

not too far. few hours. on my way. front door, or back door?


----------



## jpr62902

Negra Modelo.  iVienna lagers me gusta!


----------



## jimbo

Rusty Shackleford said:


> not too far. few hours. on my way. front door, or back door?


Back door, don't trip over the old guy sitting on the deck.


----------



## JEV

Lady Bligh spiced rum & Diet Pepsi...when I get back from the range.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

jimbo said:


> Back door, don't trip over the old guy sitting on the deck.


 

so youll be on the deck then?  sorry had to


----------



## jimbo

JEV said:


> Lady Bligh spiced rum & Diet Pepsi...when I get back from the range.


Lady Bligh?  Please see the losing your man card thread.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

jimbo said:


> Lady Bligh? Please see the losing your man card thread.


 
reps right there


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nothing yet but I have a few beer sitting on ice waiting for me back at the camper when I finally get to settle down.  In the process of stage 1 of moving. (stage 1 is moving from this house to my rental house across the back lane.  stage 2 is loading it all up in a moving truck in august and heading to saskatchewan)  I know, I know!!!  Pain in the a$$ moving twice but that's the way it worked out.  Good news is that I may have sold the rental house today.  I'll know next week.  Yup!  I think a beer or two is in order tonight.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

drink up, groomy. its all on jimbo's tab


----------



## Big Dog




----------



## BigAl RIP

What in the hell do you think I am drinking ? Same thing as last night and every night .


----------



## tsaw

Miller Lite. It's taste like shit.. gives a good buzz for cheap.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

very nice, Al! and i will agree, sawyerdude, miller lite bites. but MGD kicks ass


----------



## mak2

Tonight I am drinking Miller lite.  I have not ate much and rode my bicycle about 40 miles today.  I am getting a buzz.


----------



## BRGTold

Just got in from a looongday of installing hvac..oil fired that we took out yesterday,,got pizza and beer delivered to the house..guess its Busch Lite..tonight..can't complain..it was delivered..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn sawyer passed out early  and i shall as well. gotta work in the AM and i still need a shower. catch you folks next day of the calander year


----------



## pirate_girl

My usual...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Killian's Irish Red, paid for by someone else.  Never turn down free beer!


----------



## RNE228

Shiner Bock


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Dr Nikloai tonight



(Nikolai 90 proof and dr pepper)


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Dr Nikloai tonight
> 
> 
> 
> (Nikolai 90 proof and dr pepper)


 God help us


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Pickle Ginger, how are you?  come on into tsaw and rusty's thread. im gonna be posting good stuff all night, my dear


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll be there later, I am eating dinner, then I'm going out to the farm and ride the horses for a while with Roxie.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i have a horse. actually 200 of them. its call Ford Taurus MULE WHERE ARE YOU


----------



## mak2

Barcardi dark and diet.  going to old friends house.  should be a good night.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

be sure to check in, Mak. and remember Rusty's motto: dont drive drunk. 


thats right, Rusty knows. it aint worth it


----------



## JEV

jimbo said:


> Lady Bligh?  Please see the losing your man card thread.


Hey, the bitch used to be married to the Cap'n, but got the spiced recipe in the divorce, and lowered the price to right around $10 a bottle. I'm all about cheap! To hell with the man card, I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body anyway.


----------



## tsaw

Miller Lite 4eva!! Never a hang over - never short on money.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sawyerdude: miller Light aint worth it. go with MGD or High Life. keep some manhood in ya, will ya?


----------



## norscaner

Brasil's finest


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i have a horse. actually 200 of them. its call Ford Taurus MULE WHERE ARE YOU


Most of your horses were turned loose a long while back!


----------



## muleman RIP

I am having my usual 24 oz. mug of ice water! Might break into some good cheese later on.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hornsby's again, then might move to Bud Light.
I'll be snakebitten in the morn.. LOL


----------



## thcri RIP

I had a Brandy Coke.  Diet Coke.  Got to watch my sugar.  Then I switched to straight Diet Coke to go along with one of the best shrimp dinners around.  MMMMM Goood


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

having cola right now, but i will enjoy a cold Yuengling Light when i head out to the grill and am listening to the ball game


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

High Life for Rusty tonight. thats right, I drink the best 

might have a nip of some good Irish whiskey later on....


----------



## loboloco

Around here we call that bull ball sweat.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

which one, the highlife or the dew


----------



## muleman RIP

I filled a lot of block wall cores with 7 oz. Miller pony bottles years back. They were just the right size on a hot day between batches of mud!


----------



## loboloco

the dew, the high life we call horse piss.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice 
dammit i love my dew!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's my latest choice in beverages.  It's $10 a case cheaper than the regular assortment and tastes better.  Goes down nice and smooth without giving gut raunch.  For some reason, it gives a nice buzz allot sooner than the regular stuff like coors, bud, etc...

My bro got me hooked onto it a few weeks ago.


----------



## RNE228

Obsidian Stout from Deschutes Brewery. Yuuuuummy!


----------



## RNE228

Rusty, you ever have Little Kings? used to see them out here, but not for quite a while now. 



Rusty Shackleford said:


> which one, the highlife or the dew


----------



## mak2

I think tonight will be sailor Jerrys with diet coke.  But it kinda worries me I am thinking about it so early.


----------



## mak2

RNE228 said:


> Rusty, you ever have Little Kings? used to see them out here, but not for quite a while now.



I used to drink those like crazy when I was a curbie and or grill operator at Steak n Shake.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

never had, RNE. never ehard fo it either hahaha


----------



## RNE228

Maybe Mak2 could elaborate more, but they were 8oz cream ales. Sorta along the lines of Genessee Cream Ale. Old work friend was from KC; I guess they were big back there.



Rusty Shackleford said:


> never had, RNE. never ehard fo it either hahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ooo i like Genny Cream. havent had in forever


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the lil lady is drinking a peach tea using the peach schnapps.

im having one myself, but miens a bit stronger: 99 peaches. 

lets see how the night goes.

i may later indulge in a classy Keystone Ice


----------



## rback33

After Harvest Festival is going on in a neighboring town.. 2 days of softball in front of me in sweltering heat and humidity.... I may hit an area bar for a couple drinks later but it's going to be a weekend of drinking for sure....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rback33 said:


> After Harvest Festival is going on in a neighboring town.. 2 days of softball in front of me in sweltering heat and humidity.... I may hit an area bar for a couple drinks later but it's going to be a weekend of drinking for sure....


 
ah man a game of softball would be fun. the breeze is blwing nicely here


----------



## RNE228

Flor De Cana rum


----------



## rback33

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ah man a game of softball would be fun. the breeze is blwing nicely here




The heat index is supposed to push 115 tomorrow.. we play at 1:30, 4 and 6... feel free to come on out! lmao I am assuming that how we do tomorrow determines when we play on Sunday...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

daggum! k thats pretty warm  make sure you got plenty of water on hand. no beer, sir, too damn hot for that


----------



## rback33

Rusty Shackleford said:


> daggum! k thats pretty warm  make sure you got plenty of water on hand. no beer, sir, too damn hot for that




There will be water, gatorade AND beer.. and my current answer is straight pepsi....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

straight pepsi?

never heard of it


----------



## Galvatron

Been rain today but the garden was begging for it more than Tiger Woods car was begging for a new rear window

I could go for a game of baseball right now


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the Orioles just started, m8!


----------



## Galvatron

In my youth i was a morning runner.....6 miles before work and loved it....now if i just wake up after dreaming 6 miles i chuck up a rainbow yawn


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what










the












hell


----------



## Galvatron

It's my age talking....i was once young....ger.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no longer, m8


----------



## RNE228

Ever play OTL; Over the Line? 

My son is at Scout camp in San Diego right now. Last year when we both went, and again this year, there is an OTL tournament going just down the road from the camp, on Mission Bay(Fiesta Island). 

Looked like fun... I had never heard of it till last year

http://www.ombac.org/over_the_line/



rback33 said:


> The heat index is supposed to push 115 tomorrow.. we play at 1:30, 4 and 6... feel free to come on out! lmao I am assuming that how we do tomorrow determines when we play on Sunday...


----------



## RNE228

Yum!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

There you are with that high life again! Kesslers is pretty good though.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn right it is. at 9.99 for a 5th, it sure is 'smooth as silk'


----------



## mak2

Special Forces IPA.  A pleasant but not memorable IPA.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i havent had a good IPA lately. not my favorite style of beer. the last one i enjoyed was a dogfish head 90 minute


----------



## Spiffy1

Just a few beers tonight, but afraid late to the party again.   Thanks for the heads-up though Rusty!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thattaboy, spiffers!!!! ill be ehre again tonight


----------



## mak2

Dogfish head 90 is memorable, except when it makes you forget.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL


----------



## EastTexFrank

I thought that I'd give this a bump.

I just finished a bottle of "Aunt Bea's Butterscotch Cream" that I picked up today for no other reason than I wondered what it tasted like.  I'll tell what it tasted like ... it was bloody good. That's why I started to have one glass and lo' and behold, the darned bottle is empty.  

Now I'm off to bed, if it's still where it was when I left it this morning.  We'll see.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mountain screw!!!!


----------



## rback33

It's either going to be Capt'n Silver and Coke tonight or plain ole Coors Light... or both...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BOTH!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> It's either going to be Capt'n Silver and Coke tonight or plain ole Coors Light... or both...



Gatorade.  Might be doing a 45 mile tomorrow and this old body needs all the help it can get.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thcri said:


> Gatorade. Might be doing a 45 mile tomorrow and _*this old body needs all the help it can get*_.


 
got that right you slacker sumbitch


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> got that right you slacker sumbitch



Your invited to ride along.  Bring your bike.  If you don't gots one I can provide you with one.  Lets see you tongue twist your way out of this one.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thcri said:


> . _*Lets see you tongue twist your way out of this one*_.


 
what?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Tonight I am relaxing with a tasty Leinie's Oktoberfest, and the smooth, groovy sounds of Steely Dan.


----------



## loboloco

Iced sweet tea.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I love sweet tea! I'm on Leinie #2 then goin to bed.


----------



## muleman RIP

Drinking coffee and getting ready for a 370 mile trip.


----------



## pirate_girl

agua


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Drinking coffee and getting ready for a 370 mile trip.


 
Better pee before you leave, or take a bottle


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Better pee before you leave, or take a bottle


Did that and no need for a bottle. There was plenty of dusty flood mud that needed wet down along the way.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol. Leinie's Honey Weiss tonight. Mmm..


----------



## pirate_girl

This--
http://angryorchard.com/#!/crisp-apple/
It's even better than my beloved Hornsby's, which they have stopped selling around here.
Boo hoo..
Crisp, nice.. buzz factor after 3 bottles.. meh... about the same..


----------



## Leni

Vodka with a strawberry or two sliced up in it.  That's my fruit serving for today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lemonade with crushed ice.


----------



## wanderer

Leni said:


> Vodka with a strawberry or two sliced up in it.  That's my fruit serving for today.



Brilliant!

rum/coke (bacardi)


----------



## nixon

Actually nothing . But, jan is bringing home a supply of  Cialus . If you don't here from my within four hours , you'll know  that at least  I passed better than most will


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Actually nothing . But, jan is bringing home a supply of  Cialus . If you don't *here* from *my* within four hours , you'll know  that at least  I passed better than most will


Hmmm, are you sure you aren't drinking something strong?


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Hmmm, are you sure you aren't drinking something strong?



Know,knot really . I love my iPad . It types things like it wants to.


----------



## pirate_girl

tee hee!


----------



## BigAl RIP

A couple of Diet Dr. Peppers and Rums .


----------



## tiredretired

Nothing stronger than a Diet Coke.  At my age one needs to be kind to their liver.


----------



## Umberto

Finlandia, as good as Grey Goose and 1/4 the price. The liver is doing fine.


----------



## Melensdad

Jefferson's Ocean bourbon, Voyage 3.


----------



## Umberto

Tonight it's Schramm potato vodka. I'm not fond of it but all I have. He needs to take lessons from his classmate at High West.


----------



## tiredretired

Diet A&W Root Beer.


----------



## pirate_girl

A while ago, I tried a can of the Lipton sparkling peach iced tea.

Tea shouldn't be carbonated, just my two cents.


----------



## luvs

pabst.


----------



## Leni

Vodka with sliced fresh strawberries in it.


----------



## Av8r3400

plus 






plus


----------



## Leni

Why diet coke?


----------



## Umberto

Av8r3400 said:


> plus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus



If you ever get to Canada, get some Alberta Springs. For the money it is an excellent rye. 

I like the Cherry Coke.


----------



## Av8r3400

Leni said:


> Why diet coke?



I have a mild diet caffeine free coke addiction.  But I am coping one day at a time...


----------



## Umberto

Av8r3400 said:


> I have a mild diet caffeine free coke addiction.  But I am coping one day at a time...



My late brother was a commercial pilot in Alaska. He refused to drink a diet soda because it could affect his flying, but never understood the reason why. I suppose it could be googled.

And with that said, my best bud was a Delta captain and drank diet pop like it was water.


----------



## tiredretired

Occasionally I will have a Miller with dinner.  Not very often and certainly no where near as frequently as I used to.


----------



## Melensdad

Very smooth, very rich, but it does pack a punch. Don't drive after drinking this one.

*"AFTER MIDNIGHT"
*2oz Jefferson's Bourbon 
1/2oz Ameretto 
1/2oz Dark Creme de Cocoa 
1/2oz Half & Half_



This is supposed to be shaken in a cocktail shaker full of ice, then strained. I made mine and dropped in an ice cube to chill it. Once the ice melted it did taste a bit watered down, at least compared to the first couple of sips. Still excellent, but probably would have been better if I had used a cocktail shaker ... I just hate the mess of using one.

_​


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

water


----------



## NorthernRedneck

....


----------



## Melensdad

I'm sipping on a small amount of Welsh Whisky tonight.  I didn't even know they made whisky in Wales, it is similar to Scotch whisky but has a bit less of that single malt flavor.


----------



## Melensdad

If you like BLACK LICORICE then I have a drink for you  

But only drink 1 of them.  At least if you wish to retain your ability to stand, walk and perhaps even talk. 

It is a potent cocktail  

1 oz 110 proof Absenthe
2 oz Bourbon
1 sugar cube (_or an equal amount of simple syrup_)
3 dashes Angostora Bitters
1 zest of lemon, or a few drops lemon juice​
This is pretty much like drinking liquid black licorice.  

I bought a bottle of Absenthe simply because I'd never had it and we had a conversation in our house where it came up in the conversation so the next time I was at the liquor store I picked up a bottle on a whim.  Found the above recipe on the box in which the bottle was packaged.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Too bad I can't do anything other than beer. Looks good though.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Darn Bob, I'm not sure that I'm man enough to handle that.  

Tonight I had a Boddington Pub Ale while I fed the dogs, after a hot and sweaty afternoon out in the sun messing with sprinklers.   

After dinner I had a Scotch.  I hate to admit this but it was called Old Smuggler.  It costs just over $20 for a 1.75 liter PLASTIC bottle.  I know, I know that it's cheap and a blend.  My cheapskate SIL gave me a bottle of it for Christmas 2 years ago and knowing her and not knowing this brown stuff in a plastic bottle, I didn't expect much.  I was absolutely surprised that it was eminently drinkable.  The taste is slightly different but it is smooth, not harsh and no burn.  If you are a Scotch drinker and want a cheap hangover, this is the stuff.  

I bought a couple of bottles the last time I was at the liquor store and it was their turn in the rotation.


----------



## Big Dog

BEER!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## EastTexFrank

Still drinking cheap Scotch.  Fill the glass full of ice, pour in  the Scotch, let it sit until enough of the ice has melted , start drinking.  When you drink it like that, the quality of the Scotch is irrelevant.  It's almost like drinking Scotch with Coke or ginger ale.  Once you pour that in to the Scotch it just becomes alcohol.

Trying to redeem myself, last night was a "good" Scotch night.  I have two or three of those a week.  Pour the single malt in to a glass, add a drop of water or one ice cube, sit back and savor.  

To be honest I don't know which one I prefer.  The aroma and taste of the single malt is a joy.  It also makes the statement that I am a man of refinement and superior breeding and taste.  Bullshit!  I just like the stuff.  The cheap stuff also meets a need.  I never drink for effect anymore, (to get drunk),  but sometimes I just want a large glass of whisky with no pretentions.  It's never going to be a 21-year old Glendronach Parliament but it serves it's purpose.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> Still drinking cheap Scotch. Fill the glass full of ice, pour in the Scotch, let it sit until enough of the ice has melted , start drinking. When you drink it like that, the quality of the Scotch is irrelevant. It's almost like drinking Scotch with Coke or ginger ale. Once you pour that in to the Scotch it just becomes alcohol.
> 
> Trying to redeem myself, last night was a "good" Scotch night. I have two or three of those a week. Pour the single malt in to a glass, add a drop of water or one ice cube, sit back and savor.
> 
> To be honest I don't know which one I prefer. The aroma and taste of the single malt is a joy. It also makes the statement that I am a man of refinement and superior breeding and taste. Bullshit! I just like the stuff. The cheap stuff also meets a need. I never drink for effect anymore, (to get drunk), but sometimes I just want a large glass of whisky with no pretentions. It's never going to be a 21-year old Glendronach Parliament but it serves it's purpose.


 
To be franc about it Frank, I agree whole heartedly with your logic.  I drink McCormick, which is made in St Joseph Missouri and about as cheap as it gets, as an everyday medicinal scotch.  

As for ice, I have several special  "Scotch" glasses that are thick at the base as well as the walls.  I keep them in the freezer with about 1/4" of water.  It makes a perfect cube yet doesn't break the glass in them.  

Pour as much or little as you like and wait a minute. The ice usually floats to the top.  Great in the heat of summer or by the fireplace come fall.


----------



## jillcrate

Having some chocolate Milk presently........ (Whole organic)


----------



## EastTexFrank

Reading Bob's cocktail posts again got me to thing about 'way back when I could actually handle the stuff, I used to mix cocktails for my wife and myself every evening, a different one each night.  I still have the the "Bartender's Bible" in a drawer somewhere.  I may have to dig it out.  I can't remember what page I got to though so I suppose that I'll have to start at the beginning again.


----------



## Melensdad

2020 limited release by Stephen Beam, 101 proof and good for sippin’

View attachment 130761


----------

